# URGENT- pup just ate plastic bag!



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

my 19wk old pup jst swallowed a clear plastic bag (not a shopping bag, a smaller one from a butchers) that had a cooked chicken in it, she found it when we were out walking and i managed to get it off her (shes a beagle so you can imagine her excitment at finding it) and pulled it out of her mouth but then she got it again and in her haste not to let me have it she swallowed it whole!!! what do i do????:scared:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

lexie2010 said:


> my 19wk old pup jst swallowed a clear plastic bag (not a shopping bag, a smaller one from a butchers) that had a cooked chicken in it, she found it when we were out walking and i managed to get it off her (shes a beagle so you can imagine her excitment at finding it) and pulled it out of her mouth but then she got it again and in her haste not to let me have it she swallowed it whole!!! what do i do????:scared:


go to the vet! the bag can easily cause a blockage. I hope she is ok


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Go to your vets as soon as possible they will be able to give her an injection to make her vomit it up! If you leave it too long it may move too far and cause a blockage, it is much less invasive to make her vomit now than remove it later when she is poorly! Good luck, rong your vets first and tell them you are coming in! X


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Get her straight to the vets.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry but instead of being on here for advice Hun you should be on your way to the vets phoning to say you are on the way.

A plastic bag can cause serious harm to a dog let alone a pup especially if given time to get into the bowel.

She/he needs to be seen asap.

Hope your pup is ok..keep us updated


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

hope shes ok.

i know what beagles are like with their speed swallowing.


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

my vet says to leave her, that she should pass it and that giving her an injection to induce vomiting could be more dangerous as it could get stuck in her gullet.
he says just watch and wait, if she tries to vomit r refuses food bring her in to him then.
shes snoozing now, guess I'll not be doing much snoozing til i see a plastic bag!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hope she is ok... will be sleepless night ahead i bet!


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Dont know if this is much comfort but my dog swallowed a plastic bag from the butcher, along with 2 pork chops  he passed it after a couple of days, i had to help pull it out though so keep an eye.


----------



## Olly's Mum (Feb 10, 2010)

My mums springer did this a few years ago! Be prepared to pull it out the other end!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

lexie2010 said:


> my vet says to leave her, that she should pass it and that giving her an injection to induce vomiting could be more dangerous as it could get stuck in her gullet.
> he says just watch and wait, if she tries to vomit r refuses food bring her in to him then.
> shes snoozing now, guess I'll not be doing much snoozing til i see a plastic bag!


You vet is right!! bringing it up could create more problems due to qir/espansion !! but that said you need to watch her like a hawk! if she looks distressed at all don't hesitate in calling the vet again! she should , I would guess pass it between 18- 25 hours! Doubt you will relax until is makes a show!!
DT


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

LOL Merlin once ate a white carrier bag when he was younger, without me knowing. The first thing I knew about it, he was straining weirdly in the park, and I had a look - saw the bag poking out! I had to put a poobag over my hand and pull it out! :scared:

Dogs.... who'd have them, eh?

Do hope your little one is ok - they are often quite remarkable at 'processing' the weirdest things


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

thank you all for the advice and stories! im not squemish have pulled red fluff out of her bum before when she ate it off her ball 
shes still being her normal self anyway-jumping from sofa to coffee table to her bed in complete defiance!!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry your going to be on poo watch tomorrow   hope she's ok. 

The plastic that is realy dangerous & does cause a blockage is laytex, like those gloves you can get to stop your dog peeing on your hand when getting a sample except you forget you left it on the ground while trying to put the lid on the pot & then its gone


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

I think it should pass through. I've called my vet with a similar situation just a few weeks ago. My labrador puppy ate a dish cloth. They told me to wait 2 days to see if it passes through. If there's any sign of vomiting or strange behaviour within those 2 days, to bring him in. It passed no problem the next morning.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Hope pup is okay and things 'progress' today! Welcome to the world of Beagles, the lovely little rogues that they are. Harvey was just the same, seemed to think he was responsible for picking up every bit of rubbish on your walks. He is now 3 and still have to watch him like a hawk but I think it has now become a game to him - he will pick something up as he is walking (I am sure beagles have like a vacuum attachment fitted in their mouths that just sucks things up off the ground!) and wait for you to tell him to drop & then he just puts it down straight away, I think he just does it now to make sure we are looking at him lol.


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

she did more sleeping than i did last night!! she vomited up a large part at 4.30, thankfully didnt try to re-eat it!!nothing else has made an appearance yet! i am gona feed her little and often today, but she is in fine form this morning so i am hoping that what she didnt vomit up will pass out as poo today.
she is like that last beagle that messaged-she wants everything she finds out walking but like that i say leave it and she does, well usually-roast chicken was too much for a beagle to resist 
it really bothers me how careless people are, we run a gauntlet of broken glass and food wrappers when out walking and we live in the country


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

My Dalmatian pup did this, he is fed raw and managed to get 2 bags of frozen tripe off the worktop and eat them. The next morning he pooped out the bag and I had to pull it out of his bum!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Wyrd said:


> My Dalmatian pup did this, he is fed raw and managed to get 2 bags of frozen tripe off the worktop and eat them. The next morning he pooped out the bag and I had to pull it out of his bum!


:arf: nice :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

My collie cross once ate my makeup sponge - she passed it the following day completely intact. NO I didn't re-use it,lol. :lol:

Hope she's okay.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

My little cross love to swallow socks whole then represent them at few days later :arf: He stole one the other day, and by the time I reached him, it was most of the way down.  Managed to get it this time.


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

yayyyyyy,panic over!!! think i have seen the last of the plastic bag, it made a final appearance there now and i didnt even have to pull it out :thumbup:
nice chat at lunchtime


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

:lol: sorta vile but much yayyyyy that little bubba is ok :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: great news


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Yay! Well done pupster! Glad it came out ok.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

BeagleOesx said:


> Hope pup is okay and things 'progress' today! Welcome to the world of Beagles, the lovely little rogues that they are. Harvey was just the same, seemed to think he was responsible for picking up every bit of rubbish on your walks. He is now 3 and still have to watch him like a hawk but I think it has now become a game to him - he will pick something up as he is walking (I am sure beagles have like a vacuum attachment fitted in their mouths that just sucks things up off the ground!) and wait for you to tell him to drop & then he just puts it down straight away, I think he just does it now to make sure we are looking at him lol.


that is SO true!


----------

